# Do any other shrimp breed in FW only (like RCS?)



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

The title says it all. I'm breeding RCS but I would like to diversify my stock. Anybody know of any other shrimp varieties that breed in FW solely?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Go check out theshrimpfarm.com. Many of the ones they have will breed in fw.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Almost all of the freshwater species.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm gonna ask around on my local forum and see if anyone local has some blue pearl shrimp. They look like they'd be the best bet, both in price and commonality.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Gizmo said:


> Thanks guys, I'm gonna ask around on my local forum and see if anyone local has some blue pearl shrimp. They look like they'd be the best bet, both in price and commonality.


If you can't find any local, drop me a line as I have plenty.


----------

